# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Wellbutrin

## sietske763

hallo allemaal,
over 2 dagen begin ik met een ander AD,
dit, omdat het minder bijwerkingen heeft dan andere AD(eerst eraan wennen natuurlijk)
de voordelen;
1 niet aankomen, de aangekomen kilo,s van andere AD,s gaan er weer af
2 geschikt voor volwassen ADHD (dus geen ritalin meer)
3 geen libido verlies
4 minder zin aan roken, dus er stoppen er veel
wellbutrin is eigenlijk hetzelfde als zyban(stoppen met roken middel)maar in een hogere dosering is het een AD
heel veel mensen zeggen dat zyban vreselijk is....ernstige dood gedachten enz, maar dat is met een heleboel AD zo, in het begin.
zelf heb ik het ook als zyban geprobeerd om van het roken af te komen, dit heeft mij niet geholpen en ik had ook geen vreemde gedachten terwijl ik het bovenop mn AD slikte.
nu start ik dus met de mg als AD, wellbutrin dus, 300mg xr
mijn oude AD wordt gestopt.
ben erg benieuwd naar de meningen van anderen in de AD versie.
zelf zal ik regelmatig posten hoe het bevalt.
groeten,
sietske

----------


## kaatjekakel

Succes Sietske! Moet je eerst afbouwen of stap je gelijk over?

Ik ben zelf cymbalta aan het afbouwen, valt me niet mee. Start daarna met lexapro.

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Onassa

Succes Siets,

Ik ken het middel niet en ga ook niet wisselen, dat is me de vorige keer niet echt goed bevallen  :Wink: 
Ik hou het maar gewoon bij de citalopram, daar doe ik het redelijk goed op (op de misselijkheid na dan).
Hoop dat het voor jou het gewenste effect zal geven.

Liefs, Diane

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi Siets....
Ik heb ook wellbutrin gehad..
Voor mij heeft het helaas niet gewerkt..( ook het minder roken niet )
Maarja.....ben misschien een geval apart....er is nog niks geweest waar ik me lekker bij voelde..
Wens jou in ieder geval veel succes ermee, en ik zal wel eens terug kijken in deze post wat het jou brengt...

Groetjes Josh

----------


## sietske763

@ josh,
hoe lang en hoeveel heb je gehad?
wat waren de klachten(blijvend) en hoe de tijdelijke bijwerkingen?
alvast bedankt
ik zou echt als ik jou was om prothiaden vragen.......echt de beste voor mij in al die jaren...als wellbutrin niet alles is ga ik zo weer terug(al tig x gedaan)

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi Siets...
Ik denk dat dit alweer een jaar of 2 geleden is...dus ik weet er niet meer zoveel van.
Ik denk dat ik 150 mg per dag had.
Bijwerkingen heb ik geloof ik niet gehad ( heb ik nooit veel last van gehad de laatste jaren met geen enkel medicijn....)
Sorry dat ik er niet meer zoveel van weet, daar heb jij niks aan .... ik denk dat je het gewoon met goede moed moet proberen , misschien is het voor jou wel het juiste.
Ik heb aan mijn psych gevraagd voor prothiaden , zei zegt dat ik soortgelijk al heb gehad zonder gewenst effect , en dat dit van de markt gaat verdwijnen omdat het niet meer word voor geschreven, of in ieder geval te weinig om het te blijven produceren.
Op het moment zit ik zonder medicatie en zonder psych , ze is ernstig ziek.

Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt...veel succes

Groetjes Josh

----------


## sietske763

mijn psych is bijna 65 jaar en hoofd/directeur geweest van een psychiatrische instelling en heeft mij al zo,n 13 jaar geleden op prothiaden gezet, vanwege zijn vroegere goede ervaringen met dit middel, hij zei ook dat het erg ouderwets was maar toch het beste in zijn artsenloop........
bijna niemand kent dit middel....jammer, op de varianten van dit middel doe ik het ook minder goed, dus dat vind ik onzin van jouw psych.
als ik jou was zou ik (tijdelijk) een andere psych zoeken.....jij bent ook belangrijk josh.....!!!

----------


## joshuatree

Enne sietske....hoe bevalt de wellbutrin??
Groetjes Josh

----------


## sietske763

ha josh, tik je nog ff hoe het jou nu gaat??

ben nu 5 dagen aan de wellbutrin, beetje maag/darm stoornissen en vreselijk slecht slapen maar dat wist ik van te voren(vriendin slikt het ook)heb nu 150mg xr en over 9 dagen naar 300 xr.
ik heb het idee(terwijl ik echt heel kritisch ben)dat het iets helpt tegen de rook aanvallen, ze komen minder vaak en duren korter, hoe het psychisch aanslaat kan ik nog niks van zeggen daar de prothiaden nog ong 5 weken in mn bloed zit, heb geen last gehad met stoppen van prothiaden(ik snap er niets van; iedereen is doodsbang voor de opbouw/stoppen met een TC en het lijken voor mij blijmakende snoepjes...
als het psychisch minder zou worden dan ga ik alles weer een beetje mixen.
tnt kan ik dus heel tevreden zijn.
bedankt voor je belangstelling
gr

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi Siets....
Je staat er in ieder geval positief voor open....dat is altijd al goed.
Waarom stop je eigenlijk met de prothiaden?? je was er toch zo tevreden over....is het voor het stoppen met roken te ondersteunen misschien..?
En als jij dingen mixt,dat kan toch niet werken omdat de meeste ad's pas na 14 vdagen beginnen te werken....of zie ik dat verkeerd..??

Je moet proberen je te omgeven met positieve mensen, dingen en gedachten.... dus ik zal maar zwijgen over mijn ikje...

Groetjes en veel sterkte en succes....ook met het stoppen met roken...
Josh

----------


## sietske763

ha die josh, op je laatste zin; ik heb zulke leuke positieve mensen in mn vriendenkring, mijn denken is bijna nooit negatief(moet wel AD slikken natuurlijk)
klopt mn overstap is een experiment...ik moet stoppen met roken van de longartsen...
toen vanwege die dubbele longontsteking en ws COPD.
zyban kan je erbij helpen maar dat kan je eigenlijk niet bovenop een ander AD slikken en je moet het dan ook zelf betalen.......beetje duur voor ons..
zodoende straks de 300xr ad sterkte...
ik hou mezelf nu goed in de gaten dat ik niet depri word...
en klopt AD werken vaak pas na een paar weken, maar als ik terug ga naar prothiaden voel ik me de volgende dag alweer beter.
en als ik ga mixen zit er altijd wel een erg versuffend iets bij zodat je als je weer een goede nachtrust hebt gehad je je ook weer beter voelt.
maak je verder geen zorgen hoor, heb voor hetere vuren gestaan en ben er toch zo weer uit...
behalve toen die valdoxan tijd, dat was een nachtmerrie!

----------


## Agnes574

Succes en sterkte Sietske, 
Hopelijk voel je je goed met dit middel ...
Ik blijf lekker bij m'n sipralexa/lexapro .. voel me daar zéér goed mee! 
Knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

nou ik ben er vanmorgen weer mee gestopt en terug naar mn oude vertrouwde AD,
wat een rotspul, heb het 7 dagen geslikt, al die nachten zo slecht geslapen weer onrust in mn hoofd, 3 kilo zwaarder, kreeg vreselijke vreetkicks terwijl ik geen trek had.
en het ging daarvoor zo goed.....
dan maar een peukje meer!
Leve de prothiaden!!!

----------


## claudia1969

Ik had het een poosje terug met mijn arts over prothiaden, maar hij zei dat het uit de handel is genomen ??

----------


## boksken

Hallo iedereen, ik ben onlangs overgeschakeld van cymbalta 300 mg naar wellbutrin 300 mg. Ik neemde wellbutrin nu zo'n 2,5 weken en de bijwerkingen zijn verschrikkelijk. Eerst had ik enorme angstaanvallen (mijn dokter zei dat dit normaal was en die langzamerhand ullen verdwijnen) moet zeggen die zijn precies al verminderd maar nu zo'n 2 dagen geleden heb ik hier een klop van de hamer gekregen wat betreft vermoeidheid, heb al 2 dagen geslapen, durf zelfs s'avonds men slaappilletje niet meer innemen omdat ik te moe ben. Naar het schijnt moet dit medicament toch zo'n 4 a6 weken inwerken. Heeft hier iemand ook ervaring mee met de wellbutrin? En met dezelfde bijwerkingen en is dit toch goedgekomen? Iedere dag is een gevecht voor mij dat het maar gauw zes weken ver zijn denk ik dan? Hopelijk kunnen jullie me goed nieuws meegeven

----------


## pruts

Mijn ervaringen met Wellbutrin zijn gemideeld tot goed. Ik neem 150 mg (heb tot 450mg genomen) mar dat had niet meer effect enkel meer bijwerkingen. Het vervelendste en eigenlijk ook enige bijwerking die ik krijg van Wellbutrin is een slecht concetratievermogen en geheugenklachten. Op 300mg of hoger vergat ik zelfs vaak waar ik men sleutels had gelegd of andere courante dingen. Ik kon niets onthouden, zelfs niet wat men mij tot vijf minuten eerder had verteld. Ik begreep niets! Zei altijd 'ja ik heb 't begrepen waarna ik e rgeen snars van door had!' en volgens men omgeving keek ik dan ook bijzonder raar (alsof je op een andere planeet woonde zeiden sommige me) Dat was zeer hinderlijk bij men examens, ben dan ook naar 150 gezakt en dat is 'te doen'.

----------


## pruts

En ik ben van Wellbutrin absoluut niet minder gaan roken! Dat het de inname van Rillatine kan minderen heb ik ook al eerder gelezen, maar vervangen? Daar zou ik niet op hopen. Wellbutrin is ook een activerend AD, net als efexor, dus zou ik zelf denken dat je daar een beetje hyperactief van kan worden, zeker als je daar al aanleg naar hebt en dan wat ik ervaarde met die geheugenklachten zou ik niet kunnen begrijpen als ik adhd klachten zou hebben dat Wellbutrin hier een meerwaarde zou vormen. Maar ik heb geen adhd verschijnselen en mijn mening is ook maar gestold op mijn ervaringen.
Succes voor jou!

xx

----------


## sietske763

> Ik had het een poosje terug met mijn arts over prothiaden, maar hij zei dat het uit de handel is genomen ??


is echt niet waar, heb eerder zo,n post gelezen, heb afgelopen maandag nog prothiaden opgehaald bij de apotheek.

----------


## sietske763

@pruts...........
voor wie is die post bedoeld??

----------


## boksken

Hallo, hier ben ik nog es als reactie op mijn bericht. Ben gestopt met de wellbutrin, voelde me er echt slecht bij. Nu heb ik van mijn pshysch prozac 20 mg gekregen slik dit nu al 4 dagen. Normaal is dit iets dat snel werkt, moet zeggen begin toch al wat beter te voelen na 14 dagn in mijn zetel te hebben doorgebracht. De angstaanvallen zijn er ook nog maar we leven op goede hoop.

----------


## yvon2012

hoi allemaal

ik heb van de wellbutrin een erg bijwerking na 6 weken gebruiken en dat is heel de dag kotsmisselijk en draaierig... 
Nu vraag ik me af, als ik de tablet nou eens s avonds inneem, zou ik die bijwerkingen dan niet overdag hebben?
Iemand ervaring hiermee?

groetjess

----------

